
 I will draw you a monster for $8 - cogspa
http://uphype.com/hype/draw-a-monster
======
lt
More interesting than a guy drawing monsters, is the site UpHype itself.

Besides a lot of "I'll spam your site/service on twitter/fb for $8", there
seems to be quite a few designers and artists offering logos, voiceovers and
other potentially useful things.

Their "All for only $8, $16 or $24" model is simple enough to work well. I'll
keep an eye on it.

~~~
duck
Which is basically a clone of <http://www.fiverr.com/> (everything is $5 there
though).

~~~
Monkeyget
I used it to get a postcard from japan sent to my japanophile sister.

Every time I see this website I can't help but think about the fact that they
made the classical mistake of having a decriptive name for their product and
are now forever stuck with a five dollar price tag.

------
tank6b
Just used the service (twice!) and I'm very happy with the results. Just
wanted to have 2 works of digital art from 2 ideas I had long time ago.

Thanks to cogstar I made finally have it.

You can see it the artwork at:
[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6214500&l=3263b382...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6214500&l=3263b38201&id=694860912)
[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6241999&l=1da74b8b...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6241999&l=1da74b8b33&id=694860912)

------
SimonPStevens
Interesting proposal. Why would someone want a monster though?

Who owns the image copyright once the work has been done?

~~~
cogspa
Hi Simon,

I'm the monster artist. I doing it mostly for fun, but there are a few people
who will use them for logos, avatars, and character designs for role playing
games. As for the copyright - I say if you buy it, you own it. If for any
reason the monster goes on to be famous - just let me know! You keep the
profits, just give me credit please.

~~~
hamletdrc2
I had Simon draw a monster version of the mascot from my open source project
for no other reason than it was fun. For $8 it seems like a bargain for a bit
of a laugh.

